# Turbo Quantum?



## twindusties (May 4, 2002)

I saw a turbo Quantum on fleabay that was suppose to be built by ECS Tuning back in 97'. Anyone have info on this beast? I am looking for another one so I am thinking about scooping this one up. Thanks ahead of time, Terry.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

This one? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...23220
There are so many problems with that sellers description like "Audi Sport intake manifold'. What an ******, the Sport motor is 20v. 
http://www.ecarlist.com/showro...1.jpg
Search the Yahoo group Syncronized about this car, one of the OG listers there built it.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*FV-QR*

wasnt that keith price's old quantum?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Keiths, Mr. Loves, I can't remember.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








Though I do not think that ECS built it.


----------



## Hindenburg (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

This Quantum has been relisted several times for what seems to be like a year. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## myreversewave (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Hindenburg)*

Interesting


----------

